# Holy sh*t Im a father!!!!!!!!!



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well i was out ridin my bike and playin b ball wit my friends and i come in and check on my cons.
and guess what i saw, fertalized eggs on the corner.
earlier 2day i saw them actin all weird in that corner and im like they have deffinetly pair up
this is one of the happiest days of my life.
wit in 3days they made eggs sweet i cant wait to see what the fry will look.
also i can use all the information that u guys have for me


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> well i was out ridin my bike and playin b ball wit my friends and i come in and check on my cons.
> and guess what i saw, fertalized eggs on the corner.
> earlier 2day i saw them actin all weird in that corner and im like they have deffinetly pair up
> this is one of the happiest days of my life.
> ...


with all the fish in your tank they will get eaten fast


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

not cool i got my cons before you i should be makin this post but that basterd had to kill his grl i think he is gay im really happy for you







lol j/k


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

No offense but unless you got some chick pregenant your no father. Unless that is if you stuck you tool in your tank and fertalized those eggs yourself.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol how do u know mabe i did lol :laugh: 
well we will find out who the dad is if they turn out wit a human face then i guess there mine lol









man im so happy i thought id take weeks before this would happen, its so funny the eggs are on the corner of the tank
ok i got a spear 10g tank should i put my little barbs and red tail in there for now or would the red tail be fine, also im gonna get a breeder net so when they hatch im gonna put them in there


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> not cool i got my cons before you i should be makin this post but that basterd had to kill his grl i think he is gay im really happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sorry man it was probably cause the female was sooo orange,now she is losin some of her orange

also does any1 have pics of a pink con mixin wit a black con


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

y dont you take some pic i would like to see yours


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> lol how do u know mabe i did lol :laugh:
> well we will find out who the dad is if they turn out wit a human face then i guess there mine lol
> 
> 
> ...


take all the fish out of the 29 gallon tank and leave the parents and the eggs alone in the 29 gallon.

the parents would take care of theme, you dont need a breeder net


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> y dont you take some pic i would like to see yours
> [snapback]1124098[/snapback]​


ill try, i dont have a digi cam so im gonna ask my buddy that lives next to my house if he has 1



henry 79 said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > lol how do u know mabe i did lol :laugh:
> ...


ok ill work on that 2 nite. sh*t this sucks i wasnt expectin this to happen so soon but the sooner the better i was gettin ready to set up my 10g tank so i can put my barbs and shark in there. im gonna give back the danios cause i have no use for dithers cause my male doesnt atk the female. my male likes milfs, the female is like 1/8 or 1/4 of an inch bigger lol


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > y dont you take some pic i would like to see yours
> ...


haha...that is gonna be a cool cross breed thing wen u get the fry....i wonder whta they will look lijke


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

[/qoute]
ok ill work on that 2 nite. sh*t this sucks i wasnt expectin this to happen so soon but the sooner the better i was gettin ready to set up my 10g tank so i can put my barbs and shark in there. im gonna give back the danios cause i have no use for dithers cause my male doesnt atk the female. my male likes milfs, the female is like 1/8 or 1/4 of an inch bigger lol
[snapback]1124170[/snapback]​......mHlf (not i, unless you like'm too), plus he's already F^cked her....
[/quote]
haha...that is gonna be a cool cross breed thing wen u get the fry....i wonder whta they will look lijke
[snapback]1124299[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'm sure the babies will either be normal black cons or pink. Or maybe pink with some black spots(unusual IMO).
But if they're are any like pink-black ones and you don't want them I"ll take them.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i cant beleive people are so hyped about cons breeding......... they are the easiest cichlid to breed........ they are the fish equivelent to rabbits........ nothing to be all excited about.... same with if you get guppies to breed. try something bigger then maybe u will get some excitement from me lol ive had cons breed waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many times and they are worth nothing to sell or trade in at pet stores........ pretty much just good for feeders most people say. i never really worried about growing mine out whenever i had con fry........ just when the next batch came from the parents they ate the old batch to protect the new batch........ which happened like every 2 weeks. so be ready for more in bout 2 weeks. you will loose the excitement each time they breed....... you will go from now(being excited) to "oh man not again"

enjoy them tho


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i cant beleive people are so hyped about cons breeding......... they are the easiest cichlid to breed........ they are the fish equivelent to rabbits........ nothing to be all excited about.... same with if you get guppies to breed. try something bigger then maybe u will get some excitement from me lol ive had cons breed waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many times and they are worth nothing to sell or trade in at pet stores........ pretty much just good for feeders most people say. i never really worried about growing mine out whenever i had con fry........ just when the next batch came from the parents they ate the old batch to protect the new batch........ which happened like every 2 weeks. so be ready for more in bout 2 weeks. you will loose the excitement each time they breed....... you will go from now(being excited) to "oh man not again"
> 
> enjoy them tho
> [snapback]1124391[/snapback]​


k, settle down.......When you bred your fish fish too I'm sure you got a little hyped but your right in a week or so your gonna get bored of them breeding.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


ya same here i cant wait, ive seen a white con wit black spots before
and if u want some just come down and i can hook u up for free man



6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> [/qoute]
> ok ill work on that 2 nite. sh*t this sucks i wasnt expectin this to happen so soon but the sooner the better i was gettin ready to set up my 10g tank so i can put my barbs and shark in there. im gonna give back the danios cause i have no use for dithers cause my male doesnt atk the female. my male likes milfs, the female is like 1/8 or 1/4 of an inch bigger lol
> [snapback]1124170[/snapback]​......mHlf (not i, unless you like'm too), plus he's already F^cked her....


haha...that is gonna be a cool cross breed thing wen u get the fry....i wonder whta they will look lijke
[snapback]1124299[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'm sure the babies will either be normal black cons or pink. Or maybe pink with some black spots(unusual IMO).
But if they're are any like pink-black ones and you don't want them I"ll take them.
[snapback]1124329[/snapback]​[/quote]

damn i was hopin something real cool, like orange strips on a plack con



piranha_guy_dan said:


> i cant beleive people are so hyped about cons breeding......... they are the easiest cichlid to breed........ they are the fish equivelent to rabbits........ nothing to be all excited about.... same with if you get guppies to breed. try something bigger then maybe u will get some excitement from me lol ive had cons breed waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many times and they are worth nothing to sell or trade in at pet stores........ pretty much just good for feeders most people say. i never really worried about growing mine out whenever i had con fry........ just when the next batch came from the parents they ate the old batch to protect the new batch........ which happened like every 2 weeks. so be ready for more in bout 2 weeks. you will loose the excitement each time they breed....... you will go from now(being excited) to "oh man not again"
> 
> enjoy them tho
> [snapback]1124391[/snapback]​


yup real easy witin 3 days they paired up and bred, and ill see if i can sell them ill sell them(it would be sweet to raise enough money to get the 125g tank i want) but if i cant then ill feed them to my oscar or give them away for free.



6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> > i cant beleive people are so hyped about cons breeding......... they are the easiest cichlid to breed........ they are the fish equivelent to rabbits........ nothing to be all excited about.... same with if you get guppies to breed. try something bigger then maybe u will get some excitement from me lol ive had cons breed waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many times and they are worth nothing to sell or trade in at pet stores........ pretty much just good for feeders most people say. i never really worried about growing mine out whenever i had con fry........ just when the next batch came from the parents they ate the old batch to protect the new batch........ which happened like every 2 weeks. so be ready for more in bout 2 weeks. you will loose the excitement each time they breed....... you will go from now(being excited) to "oh man not again"
> ...


yup i thought it wasnt a big deal but man it is


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well the cons almost have the tank to thereselves, i moved the tiger barbs and the shark and im givin the danios back.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

how long till the eggs hatch they laid them yesteday and were fertilized yesterday


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

probably 3-5 days...
congratz lol...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok cool, im gonna get my breeder net set up


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> o ok cool, im gonna get my breeder net set up
> [snapback]1125465[/snapback]​


you dont need it, cons are good parents


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

are u sure 
cause ive herd people sayin they eat them after a week


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

no


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> are u sure
> cause ive herd people sayin they eat them after a week
> [snapback]1125782[/snapback]​


nah, most cons are good parents IMO.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they will eat them once they lay their next batch.......... the protect the newest...... so leave em in with the parents until they have more eggs or else have a ton of hiding spots but ur best bet is to take them out when the parents lay the next batch


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok cool thanks for the info


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it finaly happened, the eggs are curently hatching. its realy cool looking at the parents getin the eggs from the corner and putin them down. damn dude i cant wait

1 question how do i put them in the net breeder


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it finaly happened, the eggs are curently hatching. its realy cool looking at the parents getin the eggs from the corner and putin them down. damn dude i cant wait
> 
> 1 question how do i put them in the net breeder
> [snapback]1129664[/snapback]​


the last time i had my con fry, i used a small net to put them in the breeder net


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

co cool i got a little net i can use too
also when can i put them in the breeder net


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hehehe everyone i guess is into breeding cons


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

why not? its fun and you get fry to feed to your piranhas or sell


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol ya dude the fry is so wierd they just sit there cause they can swim and u can see there tails going crazzy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you can't sell con fry......... lol if you go to an lfs with a btach they will laugh at you when you tell them you are wanting to sell them. poeple usually just give them to the lfs around me.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i know im gonna grow them out alittle bit and then sell them


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

still wont sell them.......... if anything at the very most they will do a trade in but you will get only cents each LMAO


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well its worth a try
w/e if they dont sell my oscar is gettin hungry lol


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you can't sell con fry......... lol if you go to an lfs with a btach they will laugh at you when you tell them you are wanting to sell them. poeple usually just give them to the lfs around me.
> [snapback]1130178[/snapback]​


Go to NEW LFS's they mostly dont know sh*t. Especially when the owner isn't there.
Fro a breed pairs I got 4 rams and 4 kribs or $10 but the rams he sells are $10 a peice and the kribs $8.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol thats awsome
ill try to find people like that


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well people always try to make fun of us for likeing to breed cons. i think its so stupid. and piranha guy dan you must not know to much and just feel like crackin a joke but none of my lfs had cons







i got the last 2 from the one i did find them in but didnt have to much luck finding them. maby everyone took your advice so no one trys to sell them any more now they dont have any so the need the. its a cycle i geuss


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well theres a small lfs real close to my house he owns his own store, so mabe i can sell some cons every month to him


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> well people always try to make fun of us for likeing to breed cons. i think its so stupid. and piranha guy dan you must not know to much and just feel like crackin a joke but none of my lfs had cons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably dont have any because there isnt a high demand for them....... why carry something that a lot of lfs give away because they see them as a waste of money to feed all the fry people bring in


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id like to breed cons oneday. just to get things down and

try a different species later


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

w/e im still gonna try


----------

